# Job creation ?



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" Valencia is offering one-week courses at a cost of 100 euros, to prostitutes or those considering going into the profession, which include information on legislation, economic analysis of the profession and sexual techniques. "

If that's the best they can manage , things must be getting desperate !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> " Valencia is offering one-week courses at a cost of 100 euros, to prostitutes or those considering going into the profession, which include information on legislation, economic analysis of the profession and sexual techniques. "
> 
> If that's the best they can manage , things must be getting desperate !


What?????????????????

So if my daughter can't get a job, at least she can go on a course like this??????????????????

Please give a link Gus, so I can write and express my disgust!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I googled " Valencia prostitution courses " & came up with loads ! 


Spanish firm offers course in prostitution - World News - IBNLive

Spanish company offers professional prostitution courses | Mail Online

It's been going 8 years apparently !

P.S. I posted a reply before this that appears to have vanished ? The original came from someone proof reading a news letter on another site & I had asked him for a link but decided to google as well.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

A qualification is a qualification after all :focus:


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

I guess there's still lots of spare cash in Valencia then, wouldn't think that trade accepted credit cards? Supply and demand?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Trading Standards should be involved!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

I actually think its a good idea.... as long as, as part of this scheme, the prostitutes who qualify have access to health checks and police help when needed.

I know its a subject of ridicule and, in some cases, moral outrage, plus, some will say that, with the state Valencia is in right now, this is not the time to be paying for training for prostitutes... But, as Gus said, this has been going on for 8 years, and surely this way is better than pretending to ignore prostitution altogether?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joking aside, prostitution has rightly been described as the oldest profession. The sex industry is the best earner in the world....no matter how poor the country, there will be porn, bordellos, tarts and all the associated paraphernalia.

As such, it makes sense to regulate the industry. A couple of years ago I had dinner with a delegate from the IUS (International Union of Sex Workers) which is affiliated to the TUC. This woman, an Oxford graduate, specialised in bondage and domination and had several well-known clients, which, like a true professional, she refused to name in spite of my continual urging (and suggestions that if they were Tory or Lib-Dem politicos she should thrash more energetically).
I agreed to help with campaign literature etc. - they are aiming to change the law which states that two or more sex-workers in the same premises constitutes a 'disorderly house' and is therefore a crime.

A regulated sex industry would include sex education, the need to protect minors, measures to deal with all sexually-transmitted diseases and of course taxation, as is the case in Germany, where brothels are legalised, are discreet and are subject to regular and frequent medical inspection.

So Valencia is on the right track.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> I actually think its a good idea.... as long as, as part of this scheme, the prostitutes who qualify have access to health checks and police help when needed.
> 
> I know its a subject of ridicule and, in some cases, moral outrage, plus, some will say that, with the state Valencia is in right now, this is not the time to be paying for training for prostitutes... But, as Gus said, this has been going on for 8 years, and surely this way is better than pretending to ignore prostitution altogether?


Quite. Nothing is going to stop it so might as well make it safe for prostitute and client.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you're talking about those who are already prostitutes, fair enough - maybe. Certainly prostitution has always been here and always will be. But what I object to is giving money to courses about prostitution for those who are "considering going into the profession" (quote from post one). I would prefer women, because most of them are going to be women, to be given training in other areas.
However, I did think it was a council project, but I see that it's a private company, so then it's up to the individual.
Maybe in the future we'll be saying "Ah yes my daughter is helping finance her studies by working as a part time prostitute" instead of saying "Ah yes my daughter is helping finance her studies by working as a part time shop assistant"? But would we be saying it comfortably and with pride, I wonder?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you're talking about those who are already prostitutes, fair enough - maybe. Certainly prostitution has always been here and always will be. But what I object to is giving money to courses about prostitution for those who are "considering going into the profession" (quote from post one). I would prefer women, because most of them are going to be women, to be given training in other areas.
> However, I did think it was a council project, but I see that it's a private company, so then it's up to the individual.
> Maybe in the future we'll be saying "Ah yes my daughter is helping finance her studies by working as a part time prostitute" instead of saying "Ah yes my daughter is helping finance her studies by working as a part time shop assistant"? But would we be saying it comfortably and with pride, I wonder?


you've clearly never watched Jeremy Kyle 

I have to say that's one thing I DON'T miss from English TV - & there doesn't appear to be a Spanish equivalent


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you're talking about those who are already prostitutes, fair enough - maybe. Certainly prostitution has always been here and always will be. But what I object to is giving money to courses about prostitution for those who are "considering going into the profession" (quote from post one). I would prefer women, because most of them are going to be women, to be given training in other areas.
> However, I did think it was a council project, but I see that it's a private company, so then it's up to the individual.
> Maybe in the future we'll be saying "Ah yes my daughter is helping finance her studies by working as a part time prostitute" instead of saying "Ah yes my daughter is helping finance her studies by working as a part time shop assistant"? But would we be saying it comfortably and with pride, I wonder?


I am being totally honest when I say that it wouldnt bother me if any of mine turned to prostitution as long as it was regulated, clean and they do it well, with dignity! Not those dirty, street corner types, who offer quickies and only do it to feed a drug habit!

That said to provide a course is ridiculous. You've either got it or you havent. But it needs to be done with style and regulated!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you've clearly never watched Jeremy Kyle
> 
> I have to say that's one thing I DON'T miss from English TV - & there doesn't appear to be a Spanish equivalent


No, I haven't.
Is it one of those where they have the whole arguing family on including the half sisters and husband who beat up his wife and then went to live next door with a woman twice his age with 14 kids by 14 different men???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, I haven't.
> Is it one of those where they have the whole arguing family on including the half sisters and husband who beat up his wife and then went to live next door with a woman twice his age with 14 kids by 14 different men???


 I swear the guests are the customers in the shop I work in!! I didnt think people like that really existed til I returned to the UK!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, I haven't.
> Is it one of those where they have the whole arguing family on including the half sisters and husband who beat up his wife and then went to live next door with a woman twice his age with 14 kids by 14 different men???


yep - one of those!!!

_*is *_there a Spanish version?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I swear the guests are the customers in the shop I work in!! I didnt think people like that really existed til I returned to the UK!
> 
> Jo xxx


:spit:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yep - one of those!!!
> 
> _*is *_there a Spanish version?


_*El diario de Patricia *_is that kind of programme, but I don't know if it's very extreme. There's also *hermano mayor* which can be pretty scary at times. Lots of fu++ed up teenagers throwing stuff at their parents basically.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> I am being totally honest when I say that it wouldnt bother me if any of mine turned to prostitution as long as it was regulated, clean and they do it well, with dignity! Not those dirty, street corner types, who offer quickies and only do it to feed a drug habit!
> 
> That said to provide a course is ridiculous. You've either got it or you havent. But it needs to be done with style and regulated!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree with you.
If one of my daughters turned to prostitution they know I would support them.
However, they also know that I would worry about them and would want them to make sure they were as safe as it is possible to be.

As to the course....
Looking at some of the links, it appears it is run by a man.
I would prefer the course to be run by a woman who has been a prostitute herself and knows the ropes (no pun intended for bondage fans...). And I would also like to see emphasis on how to take care of yourself as well as on techniques.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Knows the ropes... bondage... ound::eyebrows:


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure about ropes and bondage but taxable income would certainly help Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I am being totally honest when I say that it wouldnt bother me if any of mine turned to prostitution as long as it was regulated, clean and they do it well, with dignity! Not those dirty, street corner types, who offer quickies and only do it to feed a drug habit!
> 
> That said to provide a course is ridiculous. You've either got it or you havent. But it needs to be done with style and regulated!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, I can't say I'd be happy about it.

I can't see how a prostitute can form a loving, respectful relationship let alone create a family - neither of which are essential to ultimate happiness, but are pretty normal things that people do with their lives.


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

I think uk is behind the times. Having spent most of my years in Germany they have an altogether different attitude to sex. Where uk can appear quite prudish. Prostitution is part of their culture and life, as to say its out there and not hidden therefore kids kind of grow up with it. For example; we lived in hohne for a time and there is a stretch of road between there and celle where at every opportunity there is a campa van with fairy lights (more often than not) and a woman sitting in her bra, (usually young girls, older ones relegated to motorway exits) of course when we first arrived we pointed And made comment (as us brits do) (we had two teenage girls at the time) but after a couple of weeks was just the norm. Also was astounded when got German catalogue through the post and come across pages of, shall I say, lady gratification instruments lol right in the middle of clothing and kitchen wear, little woods might need to expand their range lol. Somewhat long winded but we need to be more open about sex and the sexual trade, I really do think our 'prudism' (not sure that's a word) contributes to our country having one of the highest if not highest teenage pregnancy rate in Europe (and that's from someone who was pregnant at 17....shock horror) I think we have a lot to learn from the likes of holland and Germany on this ubject.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I can't say I'd be happy about it.


 Maybe I've watched too many "secret diaries of a call girl" Secret Diary of a Call Girl - TV.com But there is something a little more glamorous about doing that than working as, say a care assistant or a hospital orderly! Being a high class call girl is a well paid job that requires very little work when you think about it lol!!! You just have to get passed the idea that prostitutes are being used and think how the "punter" is actually the pathetic one!!!! But as I say, it would need to be cleaned up and regulated properly.


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Maybe I've watched too many "secret diaries of a call girl" Secret Diary of a Call Girl - TV.com But there is something a little more glamorous about doing that than working as, say a care assistant or a hospital orderly! Being a high class call girl is a well paid job that requires very little work when you think about it lol!!! You just have to get passed the idea that prostitutes are being used and think how the "punter" is actually the pathetic one!!!! But as I say, it would need to be cleaned up and regulated properly.
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


No, That's true - a lot of money for little work, and also that the punter isn't always the "strong" one in the deal. But I can't get my head round Mum, Dad and the 2 kids sat round the table for dinner and Mum saying "Right I'm off to work now" and giving them all a peck on the cheek. 
Or the rubber underwear with open crotch and nipples being put in the wash with the kids PE kits.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, That's true - a lot of money for little work, and also that the punter isn't always the "strong" one in the deal. But I can't get my head round Mum, Dad and the 2 kids sat round the table for dinner and Mum saying "Right I'm off to work now" and giving them all a peck on the cheek.
> Or the rubber underwear with open crotch and nipples being put in the wash with the kids PE kits.



I agree, I think its not the sort of a job for a wife or mother LOL!!! I had a "procedure" today at hospital and was chatting to the consultant afterwards and I actually asked him why on earth, with his brains and education he would want to spend his days doing what he does - which IMO has to be worse than being a prostitute. I'll not go into details of said procedure, just that it was "down below", but apart from me he had 10 others to do......... and...... well, you couldnt pay me enough!!!uke:

I guess what I'm saying is that there are some pretty hideous jobs out there. Prostitution, if handled with dignity isnt the worst and its pretty obvious its not going away, so smarten it up, put them on the tax role and rejoice that its an employment opportunity

Jo xxx


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> I agree with you.
> If one of my daughters turned to prostitution they know I would support them.
> However, they also know that I would worry about them and would want them to make sure they were as safe as it is possible to be.
> 
> ...


You thinking of a new career path lol! Joking aside I have a 22 yr old and 20 yr old both girls, although I agree the sex trade should be more acceptable and regulated I would not be happy if they chose that path. It takes a strong woman to make this career to her advantage without any long lasting damage.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

onelifeliveitwell said:


> You thinking of a new career path lol!


No 
But one of my _many_ jobs online is designing websites and promoting 'products' for the adult industry, so I guess I have a pretty open mind about the sex industry in general (and I reckon I might even be pretty good at one of those teaching jobs....).




onelifeliveitwell said:


> Joking aside I have a 22 yr old and 20 yr old both girls, although I agree the sex trade should be more acceptable and regulated I would not be happy if they chose that path. It takes a strong woman to make this career to her advantage without any long lasting damage.


I do agree. 
As I said, if ever one of my daughters decided to take that career route, I would worry for them. It's just that I would not be horrified in any way, or embarrassed about it.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't quite get the point of this thread(understandable after several large vodkas)

but I'm reminded of the prostitute that would only take custom from single men or those that had been married for more than ten years... her motto was 

" I provide a service for the needy... not the greedy"


----------

